# When to take Superdrol?



## Igor55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys, I rarly post here. Lately i've been busy trying to get back into the gym as much as possible. Anyways I'm 17 years old. 6 foot 4 inches and 210lbs. I can bench 285lbs possibly 290 if im well rested. I recently bought Superdrol and PCT both from Anabolic Xtreme. Also purchased liver protectant. I'm looking to reach 315lb on bench or more. When do I take superdol? I was thinking early in morning on empty stomach, and b4 i go to sleep on empty stomach? What you guys think. Responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 11, 2005)

At that age, everyone here is going to HIGHLY recommend staying away from Superdrol.

Even though Superdrol says its not a pro-hormone, it is(at least to the best of my knowledge). Anything that requires PCT is most likely hormonal...
My opinon would be to stay away from that stuff man until at LEAST a few more years...


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah well i already started taking it today, and didn't spend that money for nothing. Is Anabolics Xtreme PCT good enough..I don't want gyno or none of that bullshit. Since it's a 90 capsule of SD, Instead of doing 14 days-20mg,next 14-30mg, last 14-40mg....Im going to do
10-days -20mg
next 10- 30mg
last 10- 40mg
that way thats 90 caps, equals whole bottle..then PCT afterwards. I'm taking this liver protecter has milkwhistle and buncha other stuff to protect your liver even more. 

back to question..when should i take superdrol?


----------



## topolo (Dec 12, 2005)

never jackass you're 17


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I rarly post here. Lately i've been busy trying to get back into the gym as much as possible. Anyways *I'm 17 years old*. 6 foot 4 inches and 210lbs. I can bench 285lbs possibly 290 if im well rested. I recently bought Superdrol and PCT both from Anabolic Xtreme. Also purchased liver protectant. I'm looking to reach 315lb on bench or more. When do I take superdol? I was thinking early in morning on empty stomach, and b4 i go to sleep on empty stomach? What you guys think. Responses are greatly appreciated.


*Ban him*


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## KentDog (Dec 12, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Yeah well i already started taking it today, and didn't spend that money for nothing.



Don't risk fucking yourself up for life this early on, man. As the others have already recommended, the best time to take it is *never*, or when you are 21, familiar with proper diet & nutrition and training, have done your research, and cannot gain. My best advice now is to just stop where you're at at only 2 days of usage. Not too late, don't risk it.


----------



## w00kie (Dec 12, 2005)

too young bro.  keep it natural for a while.  you will see progress from training hard and eating right.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 13, 2005)

Igor,
Since we can't talk you out of taking this, at least read some more.  Generally, less is better with SD.  30 is the most you should take and I wouldn't do that.  I got great gains at 20/day for 30 days.  40 is out of the freakin question.
To answer your original question, it doesn't matter what time of day you take it.  But be consistent.  One is am, one in pm etc.
There are a lot of threads and some great journals on this.  Read before you fuck yourself up.  This is a very strong anabolic.


----------



## brogers (Dec 13, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> Don't risk fucking yourself up for life this early on, man. As the others have already recommended, the best time to take it is *never*, or when you are 21, familiar with proper diet & nutrition and training, have done your research, and cannot gain. My best advice now is to just stop where you're at at only 2 days of usage. Not too late, don't risk it.


 
While your motives are good; crappy, emotional, factless statements like this will never sway a 17 year old from using hormones.

People always spout off "YOU"RE GONNA FUCK YOURSELF UP" no one listens to that bullshit. Give the kid some evidence of what will happen.


----------



## brogers (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's a good reason not to use:

You've clearly demonstrated you aren't ready for steroids, you're asking "when to take them." You're asking this after you've already started. You also have it in a pyramiding format. You bought Anabolic-Xtreme's PCT product and are asking if it is "good enough" after you've already started.

You jumped into something completely clueless, and are now asking questions that should have been answered long before you started, and your reasoning for continuing is that you "didn't spend your money for nothing."

Fun facts about Superdrol: 1) will destroy your cholesterol profile, sending your HDL to < 10, and LDL skyrocketing. 2) blood pressure issues. 3) liver stress. 4) Hair loss is a strong possibility. 5) You will probably have trouble getting an erection toward the back end of your cycle and through PCT also, enjoy!

All this for some muscle you're probably too dumb to know how to maintain.

Will you come out ok? Probably. Fortunantly for you, ineptitude doesn't always result in catastrophe.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 13, 2005)

Hlanderr said:
			
		

> At that age, everyone here is going to HIGHLY recommend staying away from Superdrol.
> 
> Even though Superdrol says its not a pro-hormone, it is(at least to the best of my knowledge). Anything that requires PCT is most likely hormonal...
> My opinon would be to stay away from that stuff man until at LEAST a few more years...



It's not a pro-hormone, it's a steroid.


----------



## Hlanderr (Dec 13, 2005)

well isnt a pro-hormone a steroid anways? they both "manipulate your body's hormonal enviroment to move into a more anabolic/androgenic state"


----------



## brogers (Dec 13, 2005)

A pro-hormone implies that the compound you are ingesting is not active, but it will convert to an active steroid in the body.


----------



## stcottar (Dec 13, 2005)

You'r dose is way too high....   You are making a big mistake!  Stop now and save what you got for a few more years.  You will be glad you have it down the road!  It's not a shortcut for you, it will cause you to have to work much harder later in life!


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 14, 2005)

Jesus Christ kid....you have got to do some more research before you start a cycle.  Every question that you have asked you should have known the answer to a LONG time ago.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 14, 2005)

wow, u r a moron for taking SD at 17, if u have a 285 bench already your a step ahead of most kids your age, your just gona fuck yourself up and 40 mg is redic, i hope u have a liver donor lined up esspecially if you drink at all, dont take it, sell the shit or save it, i got gyno from the shit and its deff not a safe bet at all,  people like this give all responisble lifters a bad name


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> While your motives are good; crappy, emotional, factless statements like this will never sway a 17 year old from using hormones.
> 
> People always spout off "YOU"RE GONNA FUCK YOURSELF UP" no one listens to that bullshit. Give the kid some evidence of what will happen.



Good point, brogers. Thank you for listing some of the sides.

It's apparent this kid hasn't done the proper research yet, hence why he is asking these sorts of questions. That alone hints that his usage is high risk.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry had'nt replied lately. I am aware of what this substance is. And for you're guys information i have been researching this supplement for the past month and a half. I know its a steroid. I am well aware of side effects. My main question that i didn't seen to find answered was what time of day to take. Now that that has been answered, I remain happy. I know most of you object to my actions, and i respect everyones opinion even though they are backed up with some hard facts. I am definately not going to do 40mg a day, considering just about everyone objected to it. Chances are i will do 20mg for half cycle 30 for rest. Other part of my question that still remains unanswered is the Anabolic Xtreme PCT will it prevent gyno in general. I kind of do regret ever starting this supplement right now although it first few days of use, it has shown dramatic increases in strenght and stamina already. Thanks guys for your help and suggestions. Didn't mean to come off as a jackass, even though many of you still think I am.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

Alrite Foreman rules, all you have been giving me is shit. I really don't care what you have to say because you are in no way usefull except for insulting me. Other people here actually state clear facts and suggestions that are meant to guide me, for all you who've done this I appreciate it.  So if all you're gonna do is hate, then i suggest you don't post in here again. And for the final time, yes the fact that I'm 17 isn't going to change so quit commenting on it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Alrite Foreman rules, all you have been giving me is shit.* I really don't care what you have to say* because you are in no way usefull except for insulting me. Other people here actually state clear facts and suggestions that are meant to guide me. So if all you're gonna do is hate, then i suggest you don't post in here again. And for the final time, yes the fact that I'm 17 isn't going to change so quit commenting on it.


I know, all idiots could care less to listen to reason or logic....
No hate dummy just distain for ignorance......enjoy fucking up your body dummy.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I know, all idiots could care less to listen to reason or logic....
> No hate dummy just distain for ignorance......enjoy fucking up your body dummy.



Once again, a pointless post, stop posting here forearm...you're in no way any help. Others are welcome to post.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Once again, a pointless post, stop posting here forearm...you're in no way any help. Others are welcome to post.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47951
read the rules......before you get banned .


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm 18 in a month and a half, what the fucks it matter. 1 month don't make shit difference.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

Forearm, get the fuck off my case already. I appreciate others help and am considering to stop using this product soon, if not immediately. For the record, forearm-you're a jackass. Don't like you, and I'm pretty sure you could care less which is straight. For now I do belive i'm done with this product. Back to old protein ways. The people who really persuaded me were brogers and  ATOMSPLTR. Thanks guys. Btw if anyone wants to purchase the PCT that was never open, id be more than glad to sell.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

I got nothing comming ok, stop fucking posting in here motherfucker. Alrite I've tried to be nice and reasonable as possible, but your ass just doesn't stop does it. Learn how to fucking shut it already. This thread is considered closed. You're ass needs to learn how to mature because frankly you act like a 8 yr old. Only shit you got on me, and the only thing you actually say in ever post is that "Your 17!! you idiot dont take steroids" , thats all you got..you just keep repeating that. Fuck you I realize that, and I don't listen to a dickhead like you. I've taken notice to other more reasonbile ppl that i've listed above and decided to stop the supplement for the better of my health. Not your shitface. I'm surprised your not hated by many already..


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> I got nothing comming ok, stop fucking posting in here motherfucker. Alrite I've tried to be nice and reasonable as possible, but your ass just doesn't stop does it. Learn how to fucking shut it already. This thread is considered closed. You're ass needs to learn how to mature because frankly you act like a 8 yr old. Only shit you got on me, and the only thing you actually say in ever post is that "Your 17!! you idiot dont take steroids" , thats all you got..you just keep repeating that. Fuck you I realize that, and I don't listen to a dickhead like you. I've taken notice to other more reasonbile ppl that i've listed above and decided to stop the supplement for the better of my health. Not your shitface. I'm surprised your not hated by many already..


I will post here 24/7 dummy....Only a loser would use steroids at 17


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will post here 24/7 dummy....Only a loser would use steroids at 17




once again thats all you got, is my age and the word steroids...pathetic


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> once again thats all you got, is my age and the word steroids...pathetic


All we have here is another lazy loser taking steroids at 17 with no idea what that can do to his body.......very pathetic.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> All we have here is another lazy loser taking steroids at 17 with no idea what that can do to his body.......very pathetic.



I'm well aware of what it can do to my body you dumb fuck, i've already made this clear..


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> I'm well aware of what it can do to my body you dumb fuck, i've already made this clear..


So tell us the problems that teenagers face when using steroids Einstein..


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> So tell us the problems that teenagers face when using steroids Einstein..



Pretty much summed up in this link you provided http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47951 , plus 
Fun facts about Superdrol: 1) will destroy your cholesterol profile, sending your HDL to < 10, and LDL skyrocketing. 2) blood pressure issues. 3) liver stress. 4) Hair loss is a strong possibility. 5) You will probably have trouble getting an erection toward the back end of your cycle and through PCT also, enjoy!

class is over for today  Like i said this thread is done, and I'm not gonna go out being an immature jackass, I'am still learning and do respect everyones opinions...sorry bout the whole fight Forearm, but Shit I'mma kid and I am off that stuff for sure. My friend obviously is not, and is willing to buy it off me, which will give me reason to stop taking it and never tempt me to start it again. Anyways I think I'm just gonna read up on some exercise routines and try and get some sleep.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Pretty much summed up in this link you provided http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47951 , plus
> Fun facts about Superdrol: 1) will destroy your cholesterol profile, sending your HDL to < 10, and LDL skyrocketing. 2) blood pressure issues. 3) liver stress. 4) Hair loss is a strong possibility. 5) You will probably have trouble getting an erection toward the back end of your cycle and through PCT also, enjoy!
> 
> class is over for today  Like i said this thread is done, and I'm not gonna go out being an immature jackass, I'am still learning and do respect everyones opinions...sorry bout the whole fight Forearm, but Shit I'mma kid and I am off that stuff for sure. My friend obviously is not, and is willing to buy it off me, which will give me reason to stop taking it and never tempt me to start it again. Anyways I think I'm just gonna read up on some exercise routines and try and get some sleep.


I see you don't know anything at all.....pathetic.
Look up epiphyseal plate closure retard.......look up the age the brain stops growing, look up the effects of steroid use when the Endocrine system is not fully developed................


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

To play Devil's Advocate, let's hear some "serious" side effects that people think will happen if he used a steroid (non aromatizing).  I bet 99% people who will tell him he's gonna fuck himself up will come up empty looking for reasons.

I read in that link "Further more using steroids during puberty, is playing Russian roulette. Erectile dysfunction (impotence), loss of libido and even infertility can be side effects of steroids. If you are a teenager wondering about steroids, take this advice very seriously."

Sounds like it came right out of Dr. Gary Wadler's mouth (Leading anti-steroid advocate, appeared before congress).  Those side effects can occur at any age, and the "russian roulette" comment is pure scare tactic.

Can anyone back the detest of this kid's decision with some medical studies?


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

Fuck you.  Forearm  
i try to bring this arguement to an end, and you just don't stop do you...well w/e im finished. Bye


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I see you don't know anything at all.....pathetic.
> Look up epiphyseal plate closure retard.......look up the age the brain stops growing, look up the effects of steroid use when the Endocrine system is not fully developed................
> 
> My God you are a total idiot with 0 education.


 
Though I've seen some conflicting evidence, it seems growth plate closure is connected with aromatizing steroids, which superdrol is not.

Brain issue is valid, but any data to back this?

Endocrine issue is the most commonly spoken problem, but the least medically backed. 1996 Bhasin et al, conducted a study w/ 600mg Test Cyp a week using a 19 year old. Anadrol is commonly prescribed to children at bodybuilder doses and for 3-6 months.

edit:  also saw a study using testosterone to treat kids with some growth disorder to see if it would alter their predicted final height, and the study noted no long-term changes to the endocrine system occured in any of the subjects.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> *Fuck you.  Forearm*
> i try to bring this arguement to an end, and you just don't stop do you...well w/e im finished. Bye



How dare you!!!!



And you really need to read up on the sides steroids cause for little kids like you......


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

You seriously are immature...wow for a person of greater age than mine i expected more. But whatever i could care less right about now, I'll be the mature one and stop argueing. 

Bye.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Though I've seen some conflicting evidence, it seems growth plate closure is connected with aromatizing steroids, which superdrol is not.
> 
> Brain issue is valid, but any data to back this?
> 
> ...


Superdrol is a steroid......where have you been???
If he is going to use steroids under a Doctors supervision then fine......we all know that is not the case so dont post bull sh1t like that bro.

Anadrol is not commonly prescribed to children .


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> You seriously are immature...wow for a person of greater age than mine i expected more. But whatever i could care less right about now, I'll be the mature one and stop argueing.
> 
> Bye.


You are very immature if you think taking black market steroids at 17 is a good idea.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are very immature if you think taking black market steroids at 17 is a good idea.



Not black market...bought it straight from vitamin store where I live. I think they stopped selling it now though. Discountanabolic.com has SD for 39.95 and PCT 29.95 though still for those interested.-BOTH 90 Caps


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are very immature if you think taking black market steroids at 17 is a good idea.



Didn't I already state like few times that i'm done taking it...So stop that bullshit.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Not black market...bought it straight from vitamin store where I live. I think they stopped selling it now though. Discountanabolic.com has SD for 39.95 and PCT 29.95 though still for those interested.-BOTH 90 Caps


Not legal in AZ or any other state as far as I know......still it is a steroid and you have no reason to use it.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> Didn't I already state like few times that i'm done taking it...So stop that bullshit.


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 14, 2005)

i only took it for 4 days, you think i should take some PCT? Just to boost tesosterone levels back up.


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> i only took it for 4 days, you think i should take some PCT? Just to boost tesosterone levels back up.


no your fine, no need for pct after only 4 days


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

Dear Lord you guys reply fast.

Foreman, Superdrol is a steroid, but it isn't an aromatizing steroid, as I said (Where have you been? )

Regarding Anadrol:

Caution is advised when using this drug in children because they may be more sensitive to its effects. This medication may stunt growth in children under 18 years of age. Periodic bone x-rays may be used to monitor the drug's effects on bone growth. Oxymetholone may also affect sexual development in children. Consult your doctor for more details.

It may take between 3-6 months before a benefit from this medication occurs.


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

Superdrol's structure doesn't allow it to convert to estrogen....

Where is your medical research validating all the claims you've made about this poor kid.. ?


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Superdrol's structure doesn't allow it to convert to estrogen....
> 
> Where is your medical research validating all the claims you've made about this poor kid.. ?


Like I said post a link to that Medicla research 
If you want to encourage steroid use for 17 year olds you might want to read the rules here before you go down that path.....and you might want to consider 
 the effects of that encouragement.

I'm still waiting for the proof of the many children who are prescribed   Adadrol according to you


----------



## brogers (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm not encouraging him, merely playing devil's advocate.

No medical data exists on superdrol.  The chemical structure prevents it from be aromatized.  This is chemistry, not medicine.  As for the compound it self, I don't think anyone, 13-90 should use these designer steroids because virtually nothing is known about them.  Far safer alternatives exist (Test).


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I will post here 24/7 dummy....Only a loser would use steroids at 17




you would post 27/8 if you could


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

If I have to take a blood test for drugs...will superdrol show up as a steroid? cuz my parents are accussing me of taking drugs. Also if it does show up, how long does it take to get superdrol outta ur system??


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> If I have to take a blood test for drugs...will superdrol show up as a steroid? cuz my parents are accussing me of taking drugs. Also if it does show up, how long does it take to get superdrol outta ur system??


You said you stopped using it right????
It depends on what type of test they want you to take......at 18 you do realise you can not be legally forced to take a drug test by your parents right??


----------



## Igor55 (Dec 17, 2005)

18th birthday is only month and half away. And yes I did stop the drug, although how long does it take for it to leave your system, if it even shows up at all.


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 18, 2005)

it wont show up, why do pussys seem to always care about drug tests, who the fuck cares


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey igor, i was wanting to use andro when i was 16, and even andriol, and anavar, a few months ago, i owe alot to the people on this sight. even foreman rules. as much of an ass as he is, he knows his shit. i will not touch this stuff. so neither should you. i am 18. and i have stalled for a while but it is ok. i am young, strong, big, and on top of the world. you will get there, so stop the superdrol. or you will be super fucked. and never fuck again. cause it will fuck up your system. Then again you re already on it, and seeing all the good shit  so you wont stop. but the bad shit doesnt happen for a while get ready for the ride, and when you come in here asking how to get a breast reduction, who sells viagra, and what a good brand of wig is. we told you so!!!!!


----------



## patricio223 (Dec 19, 2005)

17 is way to young, side effects are more likely. By the way, just because it is 90 pills doesnt mean you need to kock off the whole bottle. Most users find that they dont need more than 10mg(1 pill)/day. But no... thats okay you can use three to four times what they use and grow some tits, get some gnarly acne, and go bald before your even 18.


----------



## C-Los 21 (Dec 19, 2005)

21 and older...please.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 19, 2005)

clos you get  my email?


----------



## C-Los 21 (Dec 19, 2005)

WantItBad said:
			
		

> clos you get  my email?


Yes I did, and will answer tonight or tomorrow morning. I need to answer all of the emails before you. I try to get it to you asap.


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

Bump..................*Ban him!!*


----------



## joecseko (Jun 17, 2008)

*You're  all morons!*



Hlanderr said:


> At that age, everyone here is going to HIGHLY recommend staying away from Superdrol.
> 
> Even though Superdrol says its not a pro-hormone, it is(at least to the best of my knowledge). Anything that requires PCT is most likely hormonal...
> My opinon would be to stay away from that stuff man until at LEAST a few more years...



Friggin Superdrol IS Masteron. That's an anabolic steroid, not a prohormone! Friggin amateurs on this site!
Go lift weights and stop thinking this shit comes in a bottle, you lazy bastards. 25 years lifting AND USAPL championships! Go lift!


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 17, 2008)

joecseko said:


> Friggin Superdrol IS Masteron. That's an anabolic steroid, not a prohormone! Friggin amateurs on this site!
> Go lift weights and stop thinking this shit comes in a bottle, you lazy bastards. 25 years lifting AND USAPL championships! Go lift!



Ummm,
you _do_ realize that this thread is long since dead right?


----------



## Christopher J (Jun 20, 2008)

joecseko said:


> Friggin Superdrol IS Masteron. That's an anabolic steroid, not a prohormone! Friggin amateurs on this site!
> Go lift weights and stop thinking this shit comes in a bottle, you lazy bastards. 25 years lifting AND USAPL championships! Go lift!



hahahahaha 2 year old thread


----------



## wherenow (Jul 4, 2008)

*so how is Igor55*

looks like it went quite 
so how is Igor55 , did he keep up the training? stay natural? it's like a soap


----------

